# Summer League Game #1: Heat vs Bulls



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The game will start sometime after the 1st game ends. So it should start sometime around 5pm.

Here are the summer league rosters for all the teams playing
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_rosters.html

Here's the schedule for the week
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_schedule.html

The Heat play in the 1st game tomorrow at 3pm against the Nets.

The rest of the Heat games will be the 3rd game of the day and will start around 7pm.

Watch the games here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat (Beasley)-Bulls (Rose) is on the air ... sort of*
> > Posted by Ira Winderman at 8:40:31 AM
> 
> For those who simply have to see Michael Beasley's debut today at the Orlando Pro Summer League, there is only one viewing option.
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ethan Skolnick of the Sun-Sentinel will be blogging live from the game. Check his blog for updates



> *Heat: Summer League 1 (Live)*
> > Posted by Ethan J. Skolnick at 1:12:10 PM
> 
> Just got to Orlando, and will blog live throughout the day.
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/2008/07/heat-summer-lea.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 1 has just begun between the Pacers and OKC.

Sounds like the same guys who called the games last year which is good cause they're pretty funny.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hows the feed? Like quality and everything?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Works perfectly so far but it'll probably lag a little during the Heat/Bulls game.

Westbrook looks good so far.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

feed is awsome....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, the feed is great so far

its in a practice gym and its hard to see players numbers, but its the best it could be given the situation

hopefully it stays this good when the Bulls/Heat play


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

westbrook is tearing it up


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

i havent stopped laughing with these clowns....!!!!!....commentators are great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook has shown nba 3 range and a great driving ability.

These announcers are great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If these 2 guys called NBDL or WNBA games, I would probably watch them :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yo how long you guys think till the heat game? Can one of you post simthing when its about to begin so I can jump on my laptop? Thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd quarter of the 1st game has just begun. The 1st half ran just under an hour so the Heat game should start just after 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Earl Barron shoutout! :lol:

They were talking about him dominating Summer league a couple of years ago 

The Legend will never die! :lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How much time is left in this game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2:12 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah w2m and that just tells you not to take this games too seriously when trying to judge if it translates to NBA sucess since
most the leaders in stats and stuff are nobodys in the NBA..still should be fun


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Btw thanks guys I appreciate the updates on the time. Keep it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of the 3rd, 71-58 Pacers over OKC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They said the 2nd game will start around 20 minutes after this game ends.

They just showed Beasley walking in the gym.

Just over 6 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

what's on Beasely's ipod?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> what's on Beasely's ipod?


Are you asking what they said was on Beasley's ipod?

2 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wayne, Hova, Nas, tupac, notrious, Big L, Diddy, 50...etc


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

did they actually say , I made my answer up


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

This guys are great. OKC thundercats hoooooooooooo!

btw, is the stream freezing up from time to time? (even tho the sound still works)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> did they actually say , I made my answer up


They were wondering what was on the Ipod he was listening to and they jokingly said probably Ace of base 

Game over. Pacers beat OKC 95-78

Heat/Bulls starts in 20 minutes. They just started the countdown clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> This guys are great. OKC thundercats hoooooooooooo!
> 
> btw, is the stream freezing up from time to time? (even tho the sound still works)


Hasnt frozen yet for me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ok thanks so should start around 5:08ish ??


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

been waiting all day for this. 

Oh, lol I figured out what was happening. It wasn't freezing, the camera was just focused on the clock for long periods of time and I thought it was lagging on me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't watch this one now, but our game tomorrow vs. Nets, that'll be on the feed yeah? What time will that be starting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ok thanks so should start around 5:08ish ??


Yeah, just about that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

#1 said:


> Can't watch this one now, but our game tomorrow vs. Nets, that'll be on the feed yeah? What time will that be starting?


We play in the 1st game tomorrow which is at 3pm. The rest of the week we play in the 3rd game of the day which start around 7pm.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm trying to connect now..Is there somthing on now, mine jsut says connecting and doesnt connect??


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mine went completely back

it had the clock before, but not now

traffic to the site may be an issue now...the game is going to get a lot more people than the first....


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clock is back for me. 3 minutes to go.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, after seeing that Have you been dunked on commercial 3x its finally one for me..I think they just stopped the feed? 3 min till game time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if they will read my question on air. Everyone should go to the bottom of this page and submit a question:

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/dantegalanteshow.html


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Its kinda buffered one me liek a couple times so far..anyhone else?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley fouled on his 1st shot. Hits both free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley and1.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

that's a good point we were so buries with Beasley vs. Rose that we forgot its actually chalmers vs rose littarally somewhat. Beasleys not gun shy is he?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Beasley is cold from the field to start

he will get it together.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-8 Miami.

Beasley's got 5, Chalmers 3 and Morrow 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A lot of pick and rolls between Chalmers and Beasley. Something we'll see a lot of between Beasley and Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Beasleys got 5 but his fg% must be terrible.. Credit magic site for their feed..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley from just inside the 3.

Wow, Chalmers is very active on defense.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice shot by the beast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley getting his shots and points. Nice layup there.

Thankfully there is no foul outs because Beasley would have 3 by now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bease aint holdin the ball for more than 2 seconds. Kinda wantin him to post a lil more tho.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Joakim Noah 9 steps..no travel. LMAO I love these guys


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley from just inside the 3.
> 
> Wow, Chalmers is very active on defense.


yeah man but I'm not going to try to get to excited, but its good to see..man I can't concereate I'm suppose to be studying chemistry, just if my test was on Beasley and Chalmera chemistry as teamates.. What a platy by Beasley


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm freaking loving Mario Chalmers already. He's D'ing up like it's the playoffs, he looks pretty strong with the ball and he's already knocked down a triple. Beasley looks great. I think he's 3-8 from the field so far, but he looks so smooth getting his shot. He has 9 points now. He's going to be a terror on pick and roll with Wade.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Antonio Graves is super fast


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so overall hows Beas doing?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Its starting to buffer/freeze up on me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of the 1st. Heat up 24-17

Beasley had 9


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

beasley has 9 points...chalmers has 5


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

24-17 Heat after 1 quarter.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

that was a great coast to coast by graves


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I'm freaking loving Mario Chalmers already. He's D'ing up like it's the playoffs, he looks pretty strong with the ball and he's already knocked down a triple. Beasley looks great. I think he's 3-8 from the field so far, but he looks so smooth getting his shot. He has 9 points now. He's going to be a terror on pick and roll with Wade.


ah, good to know. i just logged on to the feed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> so overall hows Beas doing?


trigger happy and looks like he fouls a lot on defense

he could score though....in many different ways.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

chalmers...should be our starter game 1 of the season....hes playing like a 5 yr vet...very poised and controlled


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> so overall hows Beas doing?


He's playing well. He missed a couple open looks that he can easily make, had one shot blocked by Tyrus Thomas and kind've forced one. But he knocked down a smooth corner jumper, had a great driving layup and converted an and-1 in the post. He just looks real smooth out there. He's going to score very easily when he gets it all down.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I really think Its unfair for the announcers to say Beasleys outplayed rose so far, rose is a pg, he kinda has to get a feel of the game and set up his teamates


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

reHEATed said:


> trigger happy and looks like he fouls a lot on defense
> 
> he could score though....in many different ways.


as ong as he can score. still alot of room for improvement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> so overall hows Beas doing?


Pretty good. He's shown his range and athleticism. 

But he's got to get used to finishing hard at the basket. He blew by Noah on a drive and thought he ahd a wide open layup but Tyrus Thomas came out of nowhere and blocked it.

Edit- When did you change your username?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lasme with a nice steal and dunk. He's showing that great D that got him aroster spot last year and this year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> He's playing well. He missed a couple open looks that he can easily make, had one shot blocked by Tyrus Thomas and kind've forced one. But he knocked down a smooth corner jumper, had a great driving layup and converted an and-1 in the post. He just looks real smooth out there. He's going to score very easily when he gets it all down.


Couldnt have summed it up better


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

these guys are hustling on D!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I like Graves speed

of course I need to see more of him, but damn I like his play so far


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I really think Its unfair for the announcers to say Beasleys outplayed rose so far, rose is a pg, he kinda has to get a feel of the game and set up his teamates


Rose definitely has a steeper learning curve than Beasley. It's like comparing a rookie running back to a rookie quarterback.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lasme with the hustle. With this team we'll be contending with Boston in no time


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Rose definitely has a steeper learning curve than Beasley. It's like comparing a rookie running back to a rookie quarterback.


ewww with the nice refrence


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Lasme with the hustle. With this team we'll be contending with Boston in no time


Lasme the next Barron?


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

we need to hire these guys as heat commentators....tier talking about there fav. drink and super hero's....awsome!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Powell.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

33-19 miami


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

"Derrick Rose has been here for only 8 minutes and he's already learned not to pass to Aaron Gray." LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> we need to hire these guys as heat commentators....tier talking about there fav. drink and super hero's....awsome!!!!


one of them said Aquaman is his fav. LOL


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> we need to hire these guys as heat commentators....tier talking about there fav. drink and super hero's....awsome!!!!


Hellboy or Dark Knight? I don't even care that the one guy keeps calling Chalmers "Lionel Chalmers." They're great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Hellboy or Dark Knight? I don't even care that the one guy keeps calling Chalmers "Lionel Chalmers." They're great.


Who the hell would watch Hellboy 2 over Dark knight is my question?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I've lost picture and sound is messing up...anyone else?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I like all this high post stuff we're running. Looks a lot like the Adelman/Webber Kings.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

"with Beasley in the NBA will Wade get enough playing time?" LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I've lost picture and sound is messing up...anyone else?


Dude...it's you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: These guys are like the basketball version of mystery science theater


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes! They read my question about Mystery Science Theatre 3000! And they agreed theyre the basketball version.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hasnt been in the game in a while.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

When the hell is Beasley coming back in? They said he was set to check back in like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Rose and gets fouled at the rim.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so where is Beasley? i havent seen him!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yes! They read my question about Mystery Science Theatre 3000! And they agreed theyre the basketball version.


LOL that was yours? nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-29 Miami


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Heat up 40-29 with 3:26 left in the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morrow has a real nice outside jumper. I remember him from Georgia Tech. Awesome 3 pt shooter when he was there.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

"Who would you rather sit in the booth with, Hillary or Obama?"
"Obama. Hillary's done. I only sit with winners."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chalmers/Wade is going to be a great combo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

is everones feed good, mine is freezing up a bit


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers again bothering Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, why is Beasley not in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> is everones feed good, mine is freezing up a bit


Only yours it seems.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> is everones feed good, mine is freezing up a bit


mines ok. it lags once in a while but ok.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Nice tackle. He saved a first down there." :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, why is Beasley not in?


no clue. They think it may be the sternum

its annoying..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Chalmers and fouled at the rim.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

is beasley done bc if so I'm done, I gotta study


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im really likeing Chalmers. guy has no fear attacking the paint and drawing fouls. he's been very active.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Anthony King out of the University of Miami, made the Heat summer league team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Halftime- Heat up 48-34

Beasley with 9 in the 1st. Dont think he played in the 2nd qtr.

Chalmers was very good as well.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How longs the halftime?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stephane Lasme has really impressed me. IMO he was the only of the experiments from last year that I thought would be here next year and he looks like he has improved.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Chalmers/Wade is going to be a great combo.


SLOW DOWN...


This isnt even preseason. Sure i hope the kid will be great too but come on man. SUMMER LEAGUE!!!!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

"Superintendent Chalmers" :lol:


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How longs the halftime?


Second half starts in 7 minutes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> im really likeing Chalmers. guy has no fear attacking the paint and drawing fouls. he's been very active.


i agree, and he's playing even better defensively. 

he's gotta improve finishing at the rim, thats the only weak part so far. He's gotten swatted 2 or 3 times. 

but so far so good.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Intruder said:


> SLOW DOWN...
> 
> 
> This isnt even preseason. Sure i hope the kid will be great too but come on man. SUMMER LEAGUE!!!!


i meant they could be a great combo. not saying HOF like jordan/pippen. just saying a great combo to have in a game.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

where the **** is Beasley?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> SLOW DOWN...
> 
> 
> This isnt even preseason. Sure i hope the kid will be great too but come on man. SUMMER LEAGUE!!!!


I doubt that he is basing it solely on summer league. And that's the whole point of evaluating players: to give your opinion on how you think that they will do in the future. I've never understood why it irks some people. Why not just say you disagree?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so now the announcers are hip hop DJs.

"ch- ch- check check check...1, 2, check.."


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

itll be intersting to know if Beasley even warms up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> where the **** is Beasley?


According to Ethan Skolnick who's blogging from the game, he committed a foul in the 2nd quarter right as he checked in, and was taken out right after.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Vivaldi said:


> where the **** is Beasley?


yeah, i hop ehe gets some minutes in the 2nd half. still havent sen him in action.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well he's warming up so thats a good sign I guess.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

which he is, looks like he's cracking some jokes too


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

adam said:


> I doubt that he is basing it solely on summer league. And that's the whole point of evaluating players: to give your opinion on how you think that they will do in the future. I've never understood why it irks some people. Why not just say you disagree?


Doesnt irk me. Just saying. Its the SUMMER LEAGUE. Dont make too much of it. Earl Baron and Dominated that league remember.

But on a side not the heat rookies ARE impressive ths far. beasley looks like he has a nice jumper for a big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3! off the pick and roll. Its working this good with Chalmers, now imagine it with Wade 

He's gonna be fun to watch


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> yeah, i hop ehe gets some minutes in the 2nd half. still havent sen him in action.


Oh so theyre takin it like a real game


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

B-easy For 3!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas For Three!!!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

beasley for 3!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley with the nice 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I got a feeling beasley gonna be a lot more aggressive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets fouled and hits both FT. Has 14.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Beast with another basket off the rebound of his miss.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

wow...he shoots a 3 get his own rebound and double clutches in the air!!!!!!!!sweet move beasley


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

B-easy


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

beas for 3, misses, gets it back and puts it in! 16 pts


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon Chalmers:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers nice drive off the pick and roll with Beasley. Too bad he missed the dunk.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i see Beasley is using #44. i think MB30 is going to be very angry.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

u guys post too fast


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man, Chalmers has a vicious throwdown off a crossover pop out.

Haha, they read my Noah dying his hair question.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a drive by B-Easy!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

So its official? Beasly wearring number 44?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley with 18 on 6-12 shooting now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I see, beasley play, I see Carmelo Anthony

such similar players imo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> So its official? Beasly wearring number 44?


No these are practice jerseys. Nobody is wearing their real number.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: :lol: Josh Duncan is so bad haha.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this is reminding me of k-state vs Colorado where he had 3 in the first half, 26 second and was a lot more aggressive...what a move by beasley fakes led goes right...had to rush that last shot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how can you send these guys questions?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21 for Beasley now in pretty much 1 1/2 quarters.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Beas and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright Beasley, you're doing great. Now just pass at some times


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> how can you send these guys questions?


Bottom of this page:

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/dantegalanteshow.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Chalmers. 11 for him.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Marko jaric married lima??


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Chalmers with the sportscenter top 10 highlight.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers with the ridiculous up-and-under layup.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Chalmers!

WTF wade2matrix, are you getting an advanced stream or something. Sounds like you know stuff before it happens!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok fine, just take every shot Beasley


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Beasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Chalmers!
> 
> WTF wade2matrix, are you getting an advanced stream or something. Sounds like you know stuff before it happens!


You know what, I might be because I had two open at once earlier, and 1 was 15 seconds behind.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish beasley would pass a bit more. It is summer league I guess but he's got teamates who are open when he drives it..man B-Easssy...I really feel bad for rose not bc he did somthing wrong bc the stupid media is gonna blow jt
up


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley has so much game, it's ridiculous. Post-up, 3-point shot, mid-range game, face-up drive, offensive rebound, stop-and-pop, pretty much whatever you need.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If you refresh it itll catch up..I think beasley may be done?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Beasley has so much game, it's ridiculous. Post-up, 3-point shot, mid-range game, face-up drive, offensive rebound, stop-and-pop, pretty much whatever you need.


He's shown it all other than a dunk


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Beasley has so much game, it's ridiculous. Post-up, 3-point shot, mid-range game, face-up drive, offensive rebound, stop-and-pop, pretty much whatever you need.


Yeah the only thing that can stop him is injuries, ego/iq, or dedication


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lasme has played very well today too.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He's shown it all other than a dunk


Hes not a big dunker remember they call him B-Easy for his smooth layups like he says


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah...they've read three of my questions. After the Myster Theater one they read my Kasib Powell MVP question. Now they just read mine about Riley calling Askins to keep Beas out of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go. Beasley has 23 on 8-18 and 7 rebounds.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

beasleys 8-18 and has 7 rbs


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley just suprised someone with a pass.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How do you e-mail these guys?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

C'mon beasley end up with 50% fg and get the summer league record for
pts


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Alright Beasley, you're doing great. Now just pass at some times


LOL yeah... ihope thats not a habit of his. I think he's trying to rub it in against Rose


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Graves for 3 off a Beasley pass. So there you go, Beasley can pass


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Hah...they've read three of my questions. After the Myster Theater one they read my Kasib Powell MVP question. Now they just read mine about Riley calling Askins to keep Beas out of the game.


They read my, "Do you think Joakim Noah would look like Lion-O if he dyed his hair orange?" :clap2:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Theres the pass I want from beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive and kick by Chalmers to Powell for the 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Now they just read mine about Riley calling Askins to keep Beas out of the game.


ah that was you! im waiting for mine.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How do you guys contact them???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Noah cannot guard Beasley.

And Beasley back to the line for 2.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley with the shooter's roll for 26 points on 9-19 shooting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> How do you guys contact them???


Bottom of the page:

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/dantegalanteshow.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with the block on Noah.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers just slung Noah's junk to the third row.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GET OUTTA HERE NOAH! courtesy of super mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the pass to Chalmers who misses the 3, Beasley gets the rebound, pump fake, and drives to the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley up to 28 and 10 now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley nearly got a piece of Roses layup attempt there


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Rose drives, Beasley with nice help


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers is doing awesome today. Another steal and pass to Powell for a wide open dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ouch, Beasley got served...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Beasley tried to throw it down and got stuffed.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Beasley just got a reality check. He seemed like he was taking it easy out there


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley learning to deal with rejection there. Simmons with a big-time stuff.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think youll see beasley go out now, that was a fun game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where do we see the stats?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Outstanding debut for Beasley and Chalmers. I don't know Chalmers' numbers but I know he was a pest on defense all game long and made some nice passes as well.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope Beasly gets with ZO to learn shotblocking skills and bulk up. If he does he'll be a BEAST


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Where do we see the stats?


They'll be available sometime after the game. They sometimes read them out over the stream though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy is espn going to blow it out of porportion about beasley over rose


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Outstanding debut for Beasley and Chalmers. I don't know Chalmers' numbers but I know he was a pest on defense all game long and made some nice passes as well.


He impressed me with how well he did on pick n rolls. He mixed up drives kick outs and passes back to the bigs really well.

And his defense was most impressive ofcourse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant watch with sound, I only managed to catch half that last quarter...some wanna wanna give me a recap of the guys on both sides?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> I cant watch with sound, I only managed to catch half that last quarter...some wanna wanna give me a recap of the guys on both sides?


Heat trio of Lasme, Chalmers, and Beasley were impressive. Beasley didn't play at all in the 2nd quarter and the team still led by 20/25+ the whole game. Rose had one transition basket until the 3rd quarter and a bunch of turnovers. Chalmers looked solid with his pick and roll game and defense and had a nice three pointer and a couple insanely athletic layups.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers seems to be really long for his height. Maybe it was the crappy feed


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Where do we see the stats?


right there: http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_scores.html

Nice game from Beastley & Super Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Chalmers seems to be really long for his height. Maybe it was the crappy feed


I heard Riley or Randy or Spoelstra talking about him being 6-1 with a 6-8 wingspan, which is great.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It says Beasley had 28-9 , not 28-10


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Chalmers, 11 pts, 6 ast, and most impressive 4 stls..He was going against Rose, i'm not sure how many of the steals were on him, but that reminds me a big of rondo about how you all are saying he has a long wingspan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-mihkel- said:


> right there: http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_scores.html
> 
> Nice game from Beastley & Super Mario


Nice numbers

Beasley with 28 on 9-21, 9 rebounds.
Chalmers with 11 and 6 and 4 steals.
Lasme with 3 steals and 4 blks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The greatest thing about this game is he was going against experienced players, some of whom are good defenders like Tyrus, although maybe not known for his on ball defending


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Dwyane Wade said:


> The greatest thing about this game is he was going against experienced players, some of whom are good defenders like Tyrus, although maybe not known for his on ball defending


an off shooting night and looked like he had an asthma flare-up... but, all in all a pretty good start for b-easy

28 and 9 in how many minutes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like it was a good day at the office :

Beasley with 21 shot attempts in 22 minutes :lol:, I guess he's option 1 here, so i dont care. Massive game with the 28 and 9!

Chalmers sounds very impressive, couldve had even more if he could finish inside by the sounds of it. His defense looks impressive and he only had the 1 turnover to 6 assists. He outplayed Rose by the looks of it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BTW, Rose was 10 pts 4 ast, and 5 TO's..Chalmers on the other hand only had 1 TO..Its only SL, but i cant help but to mention it


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice numbers
> 
> Beasley with 28 on 9-21, 9 rebounds.
> *Chalmers with 11 and 6 and 4 steals.*
> Lasme with 3 steals and 4 blks.


and only 1 turnover!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Sounds like it was a good day at the office :
> 
> Beasley with 21 shot attempts in 22 minutes :lol:, I guess he's option 1 here, so i dont care. Massive game with the 28 and 9!
> 
> Chalmers sounds very impressive, couldve had even more if he could finish inside by the sounds of it. His defense looks impressive and he only had the 1 turnover to 6 assists. He outplayed Rose by the looks of it.


Ya, and we really wanted to see him shoot and be aggressve out there. But one thing that scares me is how he'll play in the real game, he'll have to adjust ovboislly since he didnt pass much in K state, probably in HS either and in what looks to be in SL


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers also with only 1 turnover and helped force Rose into 5.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

22 minutes for B-Easy.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Beasley looked like a bona fide star. He's going to be a menace.

I wouldn't make too much of Rose's 5 TO's however. 1 was bounced off his foot, and 3 were bobbled by his butterfingered teammates, after Rose had gotten pretty deep into the lane. Two right under the basket. Only one was the result of any kind of ball pressure.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya, and King of heatians put it best when he said its like a RB learning a system compared to a QB, rose being the qb and Beasley the RB.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

****ing countries with their different timezone bull**** made me miss the game.........................

Beasley had a great debut from what I hear, he just has to learn to pass.. I can understand the team probably preached to him "just be aggressive, be yourself", but if guys were open you gota find them (I don't know if they were, but sounds like he avoided the pass a few times). Stil, great debut, showed a flash of wat he could do to the league, especially off of Wade drives.

Chalmers was very active? Hustling? Great to hear,, I realy want to see his reverse-layup or wateva, sounds like he might be deceptively athletic (or just long).

Lasme played good? Also great to hear, this is a guy who wants to make the team and I saw we give him a good shot.

Did Calethes play?

Average debut for Rose I guess, but he'll pick it up. The announcers were great from what I heard from video clips. Overall a great game.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ya, and King of heatians put it best when he said its like a RB learning a system compared to a QB, rose being the qb and Beasley the RB.


using your analogy... chalmers is a pretty good quarterback then


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Ira just posted that the reason Beasley sat out the 2nd quarter was because Askins didn't know you couldn't foul out in Summer League, lol. Riley had to tell him at halftime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Calathes did not play. Usually in summer league some guys will play one game, and wont the next. I'm sure we'll see him tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat: Summer League Day One (Recap)*
> 
> > Posted by Ethan J. Skolnick at 6:46:16 PM
> 
> ...


Link

:lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man Beasley is gona love the media and vice-versa.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Oh Beas...you crazy kid

Wonder what he was singing?


----------



## ThroughthePhog (Jul 8, 2008)

sknydave said:


> Chalmers seems to be really long for his height. Maybe it was the crappy feed


No it wasn't the feed, he has a great wingspan for his height; it's part of the reason he's so good at getting steals/deflections. Team that up with his anticipation and he becomes quite scary. Hehe. 

For anyone who hasn't seen this, Mario Chalmers is deceptively athletic-- believe me I watched him for 3 years at Kansas, haha: [link below]

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z4lBbmJ0MP0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Ira just posted that the reason Beasley sat out the 2nd quarter was because Askins didn't know you couldn't foul out in Summer League, lol. Riley had to tell him at halftime.


I wonder what Beasley would have ended up with had he actually played in the 2nd qtr? 35 and 12 probably.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that some people didn't see the game so there's one thing that I want to point out that wasn't mentioned yet. Beasley guarded Noah a couple of times and Noah tried to back him down and I remember vividly on one sequence where Noah backed into him and literally stopped like he had just hit a brick wall. Now, I've never once been one of the people shouting "the Beast" or calling him a power player because until now I have always believed him to be a master of skill who just happened to be fairly strong. But boy if he didn't show incredible brute strength against a legit 7 footer who tried to simply out muscle him and failed.

That's the kind of thing that I take from these sort of games. This literally was an epiphany moment because up until then the prospect of him guarding 7 foot centers was probably lost on me because of all the nonsense that I've heard about him being a midget. I don't expect anybody that hasn't determined his strength with their own eyes to believe me but right now I'm at the point where even if he switched off onto Dwight Howard I could see him playing effective defense much the way Haslem is forced to in those situations. Beasley's center of gravity is actually lower that Haslem's and I see him a lot like Jason Maxiell and not getting abused in post up situations.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

One great thing we saw today was that Beasley was scoring at will on Tyrus and Noah who have at least 1 year + of NBA experience. Pretty sweet. He's going to be scoring quite a bit when you add Wade into the mix


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam, keep in mind it was Noah that was trying to back him down. yeah...Noah. :lol:

i want to see how he defends with real competition.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> adam, keep in mind it was Noah that was trying to back him down. yeah...Noah. :lol:
> 
> i want to see how he defends with real competition.


Yeah, I realize that his opponent did not bring much to the table with regards to skill but my whole point is that Noah made it a battle of strength, and this is an incredibly strong man in Joakim Noah, and Beasley stole his lunch money you know what I mean?

Does anybody else think that Beasley looks like Jaws from the James Bond movies?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sknydave said:


> One great thing we saw today was that Beasley was scoring at will on Tyrus and Noah who have at least 1 year + of NBA experience. Pretty sweet. He's going to be scoring quite a bit when you add Wade into the mix


Yeah, he'll score a lot, but he wont get as many shots when it comes to teh real games..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's funny, our summer league team might be better then our regular season team..Heck it is, Chalmers and Beasley, the only thing is if you include Wade and UD and Marion later..But they were injured at one poiint...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol: Ouch...adam burned Beasley...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Does anybody else think that Beasley looks like Jaws from the James Bond movies?


indeed there are some similarities.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the eyes and the nose^^


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****...it actually is similar...

Mike 'Jaws' Beasley! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This Summer League team would destroy some of the Heat teams we put out last season..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley also got mad at himself for missing his 1st free throw in the 4th quarter. Good to see that he wasn't satisfied even though he had 20 something points already and we were up 20.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: I wish we could get a headshot of Beasley with his black mouthpiece. That would seal the deal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

17 pages on a summer league game thread....nicely done fellas


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> 17 pages on a summer league game thread....nicely done fellas


you can say that we are really looking forward to the new season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

We're real Heat fans and the prospect of a season that isn't something to feel ashamed about has us all excited!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many nicknames does one guy need?

The Beast, Beastley, B-Easy, Jaws....farkin hell! :laugh:

And yeah we are all pretty pumped about next season. We can only go up from here.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at 17-page Summer League thread.. :laugh:

Thats when you know we're officially back.. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some highlights

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3477236"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3477236" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> It was the ninth-highest scoring performance in Orlando summer league history, and true to his form, Beasley wasn't the least bit impressed.
> 
> "Could have played better," he said. "Could have got a couple more assists, made a couple extra passes, got a couple more rebounds, could have got a couple stops early on."
> 
> ...





> But Beasley vs. Rose garnered plenty of attention, which Beasley tried to ignore.
> 
> "You can put the Jolly Green Giant out there," Beasley said. "I'm going to still play, man."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see Dorell coming down and showing some support. Also good to hear Beasley knows he can improve in some areas. Noah seems pretty impressed with him also, and he's played a year in the big leagues now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Found this on the Bulls Real GM board. Here's quarter 1.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/37krgt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's a good article on Beasley's first outing:

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/10889979

W2M - feel free to do your thing you do with articles, I dunno how to do it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great quotes 


> "Tonight, he (Beasley) was the best player on the floor," Heat coach Keith Askins said. "You can already see he's going to be a hell of a player."





> It was the Bulls who had the more experienced roster Monday with Noah, Tyrus Thomas and Rose in the lineup, three players who should figure prominently during the regular season. Yet it was Beasley who controlled the game with nondescript players around him.
> 
> The Bulls confidently made the decision to take Rose over Beasley in the draft. The Heat almost bypassed Beasley also, worried about his playful, almost casual attitude. They sure looked happy to have him Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/596932.html

Another one for you there man 

He was singing Usher's "Moving Mountains"...anyone know that track? Not I.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suprised noone has mentioned Kasib Powell, who had a nice game also today.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You throw Joel Anthony into the mix, and that team could have beat some of the teams we put on the court this year.

Mentioning Joel Anthony, he has had a good run so far in Canada. Apparently his offense is improving slightly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

His O had nowhere to go but up! :laugh:

Still - I think JA could be a solid backup, he's good defensively and played well near the end of last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Keith Askins, who is coaching the summer league squad, had plenty of good things to say about Beasley and second-round pick Marion Chalmers. But he also offered some constructive criticism, things Beasley will be asked to work on as the five-games-in-five-days-stretch continues Tuesday afternoon. He moves on from Thomas and Noah to face rookie lottery pick Brook Lopez, who was the top center in the draft.
> 
> "I'd like to see him finish stronger," Askins said. "He has a tendency to go in with the finger roll. I'd like to see him finish over the top (dunking). Once he starts playing, he'll see guys are bigger and they're quick and they jump in this league - play above the rim. He'll get there."


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Suprised noone has mentioned Kasib Powell, who had a nice game also today.


I missed the game (I'm in Utah exploring National Parks), but Powell playing well is great news. He was awesome at the end of last season. Hopefully he can be another one of our hard nosed wings that come out of no where.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kasib seemed lively out there. He looked in good shape and was knocking down some jumpers and hustling. I expect him to make the final cut if he keeps this play up.

Good to hear we are challenging Beasley to show us more. I want to see him throw down some dunks. Dont get me wrong, I love the smooth fingeroll...but I wanna see some power.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powell played very well but what else would you expect from the Current D-League MVP 

On Beasley, another thing that he may have to work on is driving to his right. Watching Vinny Del ***** on the Chicago Comcast channel, he mentioned how they let him drive to his left too much and didnt do a good job taking that away. That's definitely something teams will force him to do and I don't know if teams gameplan in summer league or not but hopefully the rest of the teams in Orlando try to force him going right so he can work on that. Although he might do that just as well. Wouldnt surprise me with the amount of different ways of scoring he showed in just one game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I noticed he didnt go right often. Id expect the Nets to try that tomorrow, but in the big leagues they most definately will try and take his left away.

Good thing he's practically ambidextrous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira Winderman: Beasley hits right notes in Heat debut


> Second to none in his pro debut, Beasley finished with 28 points and nine rebounds, productivity on pace with his brilliance at Kansas State.
> 
> The 23 minutes of action, though, was merely the warm-up act.
> 
> ...





> And a game to back it up. Facing up against taller NBA veterans, he relentlessly attacked the rim, By the end, he was getting a veteran whistle, rewarded with a game-high 12 free throws, never once making an issue of the fractured sternum he sustained last week.
> 
> While perspective certainly is significant, with Dorell Wright, of all players, scoring 30 in his Heat summer-league debut in 2004, this was unbridled hope.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish I saw Dorell go off for 30...that wouldve been awesome. Can you imagine the hype machine if we all got to watch that? :laugh:


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Did the HEAT play today?


----------

